# Dad the instructor!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

My daughter and son inlaw came by Sunday. The idea was to take my daughter up to the range to teach her how to shoot her new S&W 5 shot light weight 38 Special. Well the son inlaw kinda wimped out and dumped the responsability on dear old Dad and went off to shoot his rifle. Well we went through the "treat the gun like it's loaded at all times". Showed her how to present the gun to another person with the cylender open and all the usual stuff including make sure the gun is unloaded when others are down range and no touchy touchy neither. Showed her how to grip the gun and how to aim it and let her flap her wings. The girl can shoot I tell ya! She hit a few bulls and a bunch of black. All this at 50' with a snub nose 38! Cool! So I say ok girl her is how your dad's 45 ACP works now let's see how you do..... Well she was getting some pretty good twist and some strong muzzle flip but she had it under control. Around about the end of the second mag she had it totally under control. First words outa her mouth are "Wow I like this one dad!" Same deal...She was keeping it on the paper and a good bit in the black. On the way home she must of said "Wow that was fun" 6 or 7 times.
That was a really really fun afternoon.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thoes days are the best kind. One of my older daughters just got back into shooting and she amazed me with how well she is doing. She's even going to sign up on the ladies league this summer. Good luck and keep her shooting.:smt023


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like you've got an Annie Oakley in the family. And here's the lesson for son-in-law for bailing on you: Give your daughter that .45 she liked so much and he's stuck with the cost of ammo forever! :anim_lol:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Sounds like you've got an Annie Oakley in the family. And here's the lesson for son-in-law for bailing on you: Give your daughter that .45 she liked so much and he's stuck with the cost of ammo forever! :anim_lol:


I'm giving it some thought! :smt033


----------

